# You Know It's Going To Be An Awesome Weekend...



## XavierZ (18/11/11)

...when the Universe arrives in the post!

Thank you Ross for Pimping my Ale!


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

That's a lot of Galaxy.


----------



## chunckious (18/11/11)

Infinite


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Just wondering, if you are in Sydney, why you wouldn't buy locally ? There are perfectly well equipped and longstanding stores in your own backyard, who are most knowledgeable and a pleasure to deal with. They even offer free or cheap shipping. 

http://www.absolutehomebrew.com.au/ (free shipping over $120)
https://daveshomebrew.com.au/ (free shipping over $120)

And in one of the above examples, the web prices are nothing like the real prices if you go there yourself. Last time I went to Nth Sydney a couple of weeks back, I probably got 25% knocked off the overall price, something that happens for most customers.


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> http://www.absolutehomebrew.com.au/ (free shipping over $120)



Pat's also a fountain of knowledge on all things brewing and saved me a lot of fretting when I first started AG.


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

They are a lot cheaper at craft brewer. Even if you look at the bulk price on the other sites.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> They are a lot cheaper at craft brewer. Even if you look at the bulk price on the other sites.



If you go strictly on the web prices, then sure. But I scored a bag of Maris Otter for $70 the other weekend at one of the Sydney stores, with great in-house discounts often enjoyed on most other products. Freebies even ! 

The other advantage is the face to face interaction if you need advice, or even just to have a good old chat for a hour with your LOCAL supplier. Even if you only go in 1 of every four orders, with the others by mail, you will be better off keeping your business close to home.


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

Sounds pretty vague to me.


----------



## XavierZ (18/11/11)

I find that Craftbrewer's hops are far more fresher than my LHBSs irrespective
of the fact that Craftbrewer is half the price, including shipping.

On the flip side, I buy ALL of my grain locally.


----------



## loikar (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> If you go strictly on the web prices, then sure. But I scored a bag of Maris Otter for $70 the other weekend at one of the Sydney stores, with great in-house discounts often enjoyed on most other products. Freebies even !
> 
> The other advantage is the face to face interaction if you need advice, or even just to have a good old chat for a hour with your LOCAL supplier. Even if you only go in 1 of every four orders, with the others by mail, you will be better off keeping your business close to home.



I have to Agree with SiloTed here.
I buy 95% of my grist\hops etc from Nige at Brewadelaide.com because he's local (but also ships interstate).
It's all online for me because the nearest REAL brewstore is over an hours drive away.
If Nige doesn't have it, i'll then go to Ross at craftbrewer or Wayne\Amanda at BeerBelly.
Unless the deal is like a MashMaster Drip tray for $1, then I don't even look at the price.
I would rather spend an extra few bucks and support my local bloke.

Nothing against Ross or BeerBelly, I have bought from them both recently and have been satisfied. But Nige from BrewAdelaide.com is always the first stop because he's my "local".

cheers,

BF


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Sounds pretty vague to me.


Aah yes, the first in a long line of Craftbrewer Fanboys. 

If people want fresh hops for cheap and are happy to buy interstate, Ellerslie Hops has the best deals going. Of course, Ross doesn't want anyone buying directly from them, and has said as much in the past. 

www.ellersliehop.com.au/


----------



## Spork (18/11/11)

Get hops and grains in bulk buys ftw. $30 for a kilo of hops - the vacuum sealer has paid for itself already!


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

XavierZ said:


> of the fact that Craftbrewer is half the price



Really ? I would say the difference is about 3 cents a gram. 

But hey, people can buy where they want, follow the herd even if it makes no tangeble sense to do so. Im just making it known that there are other, VERY GOOD brewshops out there for Sydney people. 

Even the Brew Shop has sacks of Joe White base malt for around $55 if I recall. Not that I can recommend the palce,I have rarely dealt with them, but if its strictly price alone, the that sounds pretty good for a non-bulk buy price


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> If people want fresh hops for cheap and are happy to buy interstate, Ellerslie Hops has the best deals going. Of course, Ross doesn't want anyone buying directly from them, and has said as much in the past.
> 
> www.ellersliehop.com.au/



You're the only fanboy here. Your contributions to this thread are ******* illogical, until you mentioned Ellerslie Hops. That is good advice, presumably they are cheaper than craft brewer especially when buying 620 grams of Australian hops.

For the record I buy almost all of my hops from the USA.

Any other stuff I buy from who ever it makes sense to buy from for my own personal circumstances. Several different Australian places and International ones as well. I have zero loyalty to any shops, unlike you you hypocritical idiot.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> You're the only fanboy here. Your contributions to this thread are ******* illogical, until you mentioned Ellerslie Hops. That is good advice, presumably they are cheaper than craft brewer especially when buying 620 grams of Australian hops.
> 
> For the record I buy almost all of my hops from the USA.
> 
> Any other stuff I buy from who ever it makes sense to buy from for my own personal circumstances. Several different Australian places and International ones as well. I have zero loyalty to any shops, unlike you you hypocritical idiot.



Who's got his cranky pants on, then ?


----------



## XavierZ (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> www.ellersliehop.com.au/



...and now my weekend in about two month's time is going to be = (Awesome*Freshness)^BOOYAH!


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Who's got his cranky pants on, then ?



the guy that was trolled by silo ted <_<


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

XavierZ said:


> ...and now my weekend in about two month's time is going to be = (Awesome*Freshness)^BOOYAH!



Thata boy ! Im glad something good came out of my posts. 

Ellerslie hops for the WIN ! 

As endorsed by Mark.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> the guy that was trolled by silo ted <_<



How on earth is it trolling, when I'm suggesting that a Sydney brewer buy stuff from a Sydney store. That word is used so randomly these days. 

Please stick to the subject Mark. This is about buying beer ingredients.


----------



## Spork (18/11/11)

I thought it was about awesome weekend.

I'm going to Hobart for Tas. Beerfest, so bite me.


----------



## XavierZ (18/11/11)

Spork said:


> I thought it was about awesome weekend.
> 
> I'm going to Hobart for Tas. Beerfest, so bite me.



This forum needs a button for this:


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

not sure how this compares http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=838968


----------



## loikar (18/11/11)

Spork said:


> I thought it was about awesome weekend.



I don't think the thread titles matter anymore...


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Yes, Jim's closing down. I wonder who he's referring to in this statements (or if he even knows).... food for thought, people. 

_Theres plenty third party forcing going on & back stabbing that prevents me from advertising, sponsoring & gaining access to wholesale stock.... When the big boys dont want you to play their game theres not much you can do._


----------



## Phoney (18/11/11)

You think you've got a good weekend planned?

Ive got 4 full kegs online, bait in the freezer, surf board on the roofracks, its going to be 30C and sunny both days and the missus has gone interstate! Ahhhhh. :super:


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Motherfucker ! Swing by my house on the way through and kidnap me.


----------



## petesbrew (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Motherfucker ! Swing by my house on the way through and kidnap me.


LOL :lol:


----------



## Shifter (18/11/11)

Spork said:


> I thought it was about awesome weekend.
> 
> I'm going to Hobart for Tas. Beerfest, so bite me.



Bring your wellies and sowester, it's pissing down! Enjoy!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/11)

you know it's going to be an awesome weekend when:
a) you have Friday off.
B) it's your birthday
c) your kegging setup is complete
d) all of the most entertaining people you know are coming round to party.

**** yeah


----------



## Mikedub (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> the web prices are nothing like the real prices if you go there yourself.



I recently paid $5.50 per kg for 6kg grain at my LHBS, <_< is there a secret handshake I should know about Ted?, cause it bites when I see it for tree fiddy per 5kg online


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> How on earth is it trolling, when I'm suggesting that a Sydney brewer buy stuff from a Sydney store. That word is used so randomly these days.
> 
> Please stick to the subject Mark. This is about buying beer ingredients.



Oh, I figured you were intentionally sounding like a retard to rile me up, so that you could laugh at me when I got pissed off. If that's not the case you're not a troll, just a ridiculously illogical retard. Carry on :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Aah yes, the first in a long line of Craftbrewer Fanboys.



There's a reason they have so many fanboys. And it's not Ross or Anthony's good looks . 

I find myself (in non-brewing buying too) choosing to shop at places where price isn't always the first concern. These days it's almost more important to me to shop at places where the stock is a reliable quality, the stock is in, the shipping is a decent price and reliable, the products are backed up, and the information is knowledgeable.

On the GC some of the HBSs can't get one of these things right. 

CB might just be the model for successful HBSs - Ross's Black Ferarri notwithstanding.

I've been waiting freakin ages for a kg of hops from Ellerslie ... the wait is starting to become as costly as the savings.


----------



## bignath (18/11/11)

Mikedub said:


> I recently paid $5.50 per kg for 6kg grain at my LHBS, <_< is there a secret handshake I should know about Ted?, cause it bites when I see it for tree fiddy per 5kg online




Yeah, dont buy grain in 6kg lots. Buy it by the sack (25kg) and crack it yourself. Unless of course you dont have a mill....
Some shops have a 'grain book' or similar setup. Like running a prepaid tab for your grain...


----------



## XavierZ (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Xavier, where in Sydney are you, a few people can be rustled together in a couple of months for an Ellerslie buy, if you are keen.



I'm at Campbelltown, but Sydney is such a small place in perspective to when I used to travel up and down the east-coast for work.

EDIT: ...and I'm most definitely keen.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/11/11)

If I buy 5kg plus (my base grain) - it works out at $3.50 per kg. Enough reason for me to buy.

As for CB - I buy everywhere, but only them for local stuff. Anthony knows I got my gas bottle from ebay - and helped me for a good period of time to set up the rest of my kegging system, buy the right bits for me (not just what was more expensive) - no issue there.

And Ross gave me a beer on Friday last week, I asked him about the hops, and he said "I thought you've got most of your next year's supply" - referring to my participation in a bulk buy and the fact that I quite openly said I purchased a bulk amount from nikohops in the US.

It doesn't affect the way I'm treated by them, and it's interesting, when I was considering a kegerator, she said "go with Ross, even if it's an extra $50, he deserves your business - support local". I never ended up buying a kegerator, but that stuck with me.

I suppose what I'm saying is 1. I'm not a CB fanboi that follows the herd, but I do like CB. 2. I generally look for a bargain or good price - which is why CB retains my business for most items (as well as the freshness of my hops) and 3. I can understand people supporting their local - it makes economic sense - I do, but at the same time, if you can get a real bargain, go for it.

Goomba


----------



## Mikedub (18/11/11)

I buy local where I can, renovating my bathroom atm and have managed to get most materials from my independent hardware, Ive paid a bit more but **** Bunnings I say, (which come to think of it is more local to me) 
OK. rephrase, support the little guy, 
which now has nothing to do with this thread 
Ill get me coat


----------



## Mikedub (18/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Yeah, dont buy grain in 6kg lots. Buy it by the sack (25kg) and crack it yourself. Unless of course you dont have a mill....



a mill for 25kg grain!, think you are paying too much big Nath


----------



## Nick JD (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Xavier I will contact you in the new year for participation in an Ellerslie order.



You should buy your hops locally instead of from Ellerslie.


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

Uh oh, the LHBS police just proved he's a hypocrite once again.


----------



## Maheel (18/11/11)

You Know It's Going To Be An Awesome Weekend when ...

the AHB shit fight starts at 10am on a Friday


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

no Nick, what I should do is buy everything from retail mogul Ross.


----------



## petesbrew (18/11/11)

I just love Mark's disclaimer. It just makes the pic even better.
:icon_chickcheers: 

I need popcorn.... ah bugger it, hometime.


----------



## the_new_darren (18/11/11)

When darren is ON THE JUICE


----------



## Nick JD (18/11/11)

TROLL FIGHT! :lol:


----------



## 1975sandman (18/11/11)




----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

ahhahahha


----------



## kiwisteveo (18/11/11)

when your ahb merch has arrived and your going out to sample some refreshing beverages from around the world :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## 1975sandman (18/11/11)

Who said it was aimed at you?


----------



## emnpaul (18/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> I've been waiting freakin ages for a kg of hops from Ellerslie ... the wait is starting to become as costly as the savings.




I went in a bulk buy with another forum member recently and was told "a couple of days" for delivery (Newcastle). After eight days or so he rang them up and the order hadn't been packed yet. Then they turned up two days later. <_< 

Why don't you give them a call?

I must say, they were fresh and cheap though.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

emnpaul said:


> Why don't you give them a call?



You didnt know ? Nick is mute.


----------



## Nick JD (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You didnt know ? Nick is mute.



I'm not mute, I'm ignoring you.


----------



## Nick JD (18/11/11)

emnpaul said:


> I must say, they were fresh and cheap though.



Their Czech Saaz is nice. I need to buy it in bulk because I stuff it in Pilsners like a conehead packs bongs.


----------



## Malted (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> lazybrew,_ how dare you _refer to me as a normal person.


Yeah I almost got caught by that one too until i realised I am not normal to begin with. I probably am a dickwad so now I am confused. 



Nick JD said:


> Their Czech Saaz is nice. I need to buy it in bulk because I stuff it in Pilsners like a conehead packs bongs.


Really? I thought pils were meant to be bland? I had almost thought I might do one with some flavour, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## emnpaul (18/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> Their Czech Saaz is nice. I need to buy it in bulk because I stuff it in Pilsners like a conehead packs bongs.



I know. I bought half a kilo. :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/11/11)

coneheads pack cones, billyboyz pack bongs.

Jus' sayin'

Ross ain't the pope - he drinks a tad less than the pope. He's local, he offers good prices and when I want something quickly I go to him.

If I want something cheaper (and not much is cheaper, other than bulk hops and gas bottles) I look around and buy them (and wait a while).

That don't make me a sheep - it makes me a savvy(ish) consumer - not my fault you decided to hate someone over the net who just happens to supply me cheap brewing stuff.

Goomba


----------



## ekul (18/11/11)

me- "siloted, i think you're a dickhead'

siloted - fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## ekul (18/11/11)

you're watching this thread like a hawk aren't you. So it only takes you three minutes to knock one out then?

Edited to add- Not a qld faithful, i buy gear from far and wide. I've just seen how you post around here, and i genuinely think you are a dick head.

Edited to add- and a loser


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

ekul said:


> you're watching this thread like a hawk aren't you. So it only takes you three minutes to knock one out then?



only a coincidence. Obviously I havent been around to respond to the other few before you

Interestingly t only took you TWO minutes. fap fap fap fap, brainwashed QLDer. Go pray to your retail god.


----------



## Nick JD (18/11/11)

Malted said:


> Really? I thought pils were meant to be bland?



American ones are. Bohemian Pilsners have craploads of flavour - both malt and hop and bitterness.


----------



## ekul (18/11/11)

I know you are you said you are but what am i



Silo Ted said:


> only a coincidence. Obviously I havent been around to respond to the other few before you
> 
> Interestingly t only took you TWO minutes. fap fap fap fap, brainwashed QLDer. Go pray to your retail god.


----------



## Mikedub (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Go pray to your retail god.


 

Our Father, who art in Queensland
Hallowed be thy grain

thy brew bing will come
yeasts of banana and bubble gum
that will get down to eleven

give us this day
our daily hops 
and forgive us for cube hopping
as late hopping is difficult without one of your chillers,

lead us not into infection 
and deliver it free of charge
for thyne is the online
when we cant get it local
util our livers crap out
amarillo


----------



## peaky (18/11/11)

:lol:


----------



## pyrosx (18/11/11)

ekul said:


> i genuinely think you are a dick head.



+1


----------



## bradsbrew (18/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> coneheads pack cones, billyboyz pack bongs.



but what if you prefer buckets?


----------



## Pennywise (18/11/11)

I reackon CB's delivery service is shithouse, bloody great product and always fresh, but **** me is it slow.


----------



## Pennywise (18/11/11)

It was being sent Post...


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> but what if you prefer buckets?



_*FINALLY*_ someone talking my language in the most pils fuuny thread ever :beerbang: 

er... you know it's gunna be a good weekend when you get home to 




but dont stop FFS Im just setteling in


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

Pennywise said:


> I reackon CB's delivery service is shithouse, bloody great product and always fresh, but **** me is it slow.



Must add 1


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

wait, wait... for the flock to defend the shop shepherd. Those QLD'rs are an inbred bunch of moonshiners.


----------



## peaky (18/11/11)

Pennywise said:


> I reackon CB's delivery service is shithouse, bloody great product and always fresh, but **** me is it slow.




It's been some time since I ordered from CB but this statement sums it up for me also. The product has been first class, once it arrived.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Rest assured, the minions will come up with a reason. Theres an answer to almost everything - and if not, the silence is conspicuous.


----------



## emnpaul (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Rest assured, the minions will come up with a reason. Theres an answer to almost everything - and if not, the silence is GAY


----------



## Dazza88 (18/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> but what if you prefer buckets?



buckets = efficiency


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

mmm...buckets remind me of high school - why am i so dumb again?


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

DazDog said:


> buckets = efficiency



eff = 90% brain failure for 64 min @ 100% chamber utilisation :lol:


----------



## Rowy (18/11/11)

Is it ok to bottle a brew if the airlock has stopped bubbling?


----------



## Wimmig (18/11/11)

I don't bother cleaning my fermentor. I figure the left over infections from the previous brews cover up the new ones.


----------



## Rowy (18/11/11)

Wimmig said:


> I don't bother cleaning my fermentor. I figure the left over infections from the previous brews cover up the new ones.




Wimmig how many times do you check your Fg prior to deciding fermentation has finished?


----------



## JoeG (18/11/11)

Ted,

I think you might be drawing a long bow by trying to turn this into a NSW v QLD thing. I am very sure there are plenty of brewers on both sides of the border who don't particularly care either way.

Dickheadism crosses all national and international bounderies.

Happy brewing


----------



## peaky (18/11/11)

JoeG said:


> Ted,
> 
> I think you might be drawing a long bow by trying to turn this into a NSW v QLD thing. I am very sure there are plenty of brewers on both sides of the border who don't particularly care either way.
> 
> ...



He's just warming up for state of origin...


----------



## peaky (18/11/11)

501 posts. Well bugger me....

Now I get to add a cool name to my barrels. No more shit arse 'beer god' for me.....


----------



## 1975sandman (18/11/11)

now where did Bribie put that train picture.............


----------



## peaky (18/11/11)

lazy brew said:


> now where did Bribie put that train picture.............



You mean this one?


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

JoeG said:


> Ted,
> 
> I think you might be drawing a long bow by trying to turn this into a NSW v QLD thing. I am very sure there are plenty of brewers on both sides of the border who don't particularly care either way.
> 
> ...




WOW!


----------



## 1975sandman (18/11/11)

peakydh said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> View attachment 50179



That's the one


----------



## bradsbrew (18/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> eff = 90% brain failure for 64 min @ 100% chamber utilisation :lol:



After brain failure it is best to have a floating ping pong ball in said chamber whilst performing brain failure top ups, thus eliminating water in mouth scenario. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> wait, wait... for the flock to defend the shop shepherd. Those QLD'rs are an inbred bunch of moonshiners.



Must be the dumbfuck southern delivery drivers hey.


----------



## pyrosx (18/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> After brain failure it is best to have a floating ping pong ball in said chamber whilst performing brain failure top ups, thus eliminating water in mouth scenario. :icon_chickcheers:



Wow... after 20 something years of buckets, thought i'd seen it all.... 

mind = blown


----------



## Malted (18/11/11)




----------



## Fish13 (18/11/11)

i was going to say that silo ted once got a bum steer from ross and is now saying dont buy shit from ross and support your LHBS. I support mine and i bought stuff jimboley..

But i have no real loyality to anyone. why should i support someone who gives me a bum steer or refuses to help also?


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> After brain failure it is best to have a floating ping pong ball in said chamber whilst performing brain failure top ups, thus eliminating water in mouth scenario. :icon_chickcheers:



we are witness to genius here people.. and here I thought the kinda surprise quick release top was the ducks... I bow to you my friend... :kooi: 

IM off to impale myself safely :lol:


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/11/11)

Pennywise said:


> I reackon CB's delivery service is shithouse, bloody great product and always fresh, but **** me is it slow.



This. I buy records from the US, in B*ttF*ck Idaho generally, and they've managed to get them here from the other side of the world in 4 days. CB ordesr for me are normally a week, which is ok, and consistantly so seeing as I get 'em to grind my grain too, but if a barely professional record store in Idaho can get me nicely packaged records delivered to my door in the arse end of the world in 4 days, why can't a home brew shop in the anus (Qld) of the arsehole of the world get me my grain even faster? I bought a Portal LP from a record store in Brisbne once and it took a month to get to Sydney, Maybe they're all backwards up there?


----------



## stillscottish (19/11/11)

Malted said:


> View attachment 50180



How do you know she's a witch?


----------



## the_new_darren (19/11/11)

On tha jiucel is that how you spell it? jooce nah that doesn't look right juice....yaeh thats it juice

All behold the lovers and fanboi's of the almighty craftbrewer

Pity graham doesn't come here anymore, after all he was the REAL craftbrewer from the far north.

At least he was an educated and interesting brewer, unlike the other stand-over man for profit.

tnd

PS: **** off fanboi's


----------



## stillscottish (19/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Pity graham doesn't come here anymore
> At least he was an educated and interesting brewer,



I'll agree with that part. He taught me a lot in my early days of all-grain.

Or is that just Queenslanders supporting other Queenslanders?


----------



## the_new_darren (19/11/11)

Graham supported the art, not the profit. Two distictly different things

tnd


----------



## Tim F (19/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Graham supported the art, not the profit. Two distictly different things
> 
> tnd



Die.


----------



## the_new_darren (19/11/11)

Mr TimF,

I beg your pardon as you are holier than me.

TND on tha JOOOOOOOOOCE


----------



## stillscottish (19/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Graham supported the art, not the profit. Two distictly different things
> 
> tnd



But he sold me on the idea of a pile of cheap, Chinese hops.


----------



## MarkBastard (22/11/11)

home brew is serious business


----------



## ashley_leask (22/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> This. I buy records from the US, in B*ttF*ck Idaho generally, and they've managed to get them here from the other side of the world in 4 days. CB ordesr for me are normally a week, which is ok, and consistantly so seeing as I get 'em to grind my grain too, but if a barely professional record store in Idaho can get me nicely packaged records delivered to my door in the arse end of the world in 4 days, why can't a home brew shop in the anus (Qld) of the arsehole of the world get me my grain even faster? I bought a Portal LP from a record store in Brisbne once and it took a month to get to Sydney, Maybe they're all backwards up there?



Suspect the delays are on the packing side rather than delivery. My last order was on a Monday morning, got a call Thursday lunchtime saying one of the items was out of stock and did I want to wait or refund. Seems like they have more business than they can handle well right now.


----------



## Mikedub (22/11/11)

So XavierZ, after all that, how did your Galaxy fest weekend turn out?


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Just wondering, if you are in Sydney, why you wouldn't buy locally ? There are perfectly well equipped and longstanding stores in your own backyard, who are most knowledgeable and a pleasure to deal with. They even offer free or cheap shipping.
> 
> http://www.absolutehomebrew.com.au/ (free shipping over $120)
> https://daveshomebrew.com.au/ (free shipping over $120)
> ...



I'll tell you why I don't bother with buying locally.
I basically buy 1 brews worth of ingredients at a time, so my last order from Craftbrewer was $37.41 plus $16.85 freight = $54.26
If I place that order with Absolute Homebrew it costs $47.55 + $9.50 freight = $57.05

I don't know about most folk, but St Marys is a bit of a bloody hike from my place and I can only get there on a Saturday, when I would rather be doing anything else than wasting 2hrs driving there and back.

I don't bother with Daves because I find his range to be fairly limited and I can't seem to get rid of the memory of my first trip there (before I started all-grain) when the young guy there sold me an unrefridgerated 12g pack of crusty old lifeless finishing hops that would make my beer taste "amazing". Also, Daves not only more expensive than Absolute ($30 for 5kg of MO? WTF??), but you can't buy on a "per gram" basis and I don't find the website particularly easy to navigate.

Craftbrewer = great prices and prompt service. Ross has been really helpful both via email and phone on a number of occaisions 
If I want overpriced finishing hops and grain in 1kg non-vacuum bags, I'll just go to a Country Brewer instead.

Edit: I should probably say that *IF* I was independantly wealthy and *IF* I had no workday obligations, then yes, I would likely schmooze with the owners of the 2 major Sydney stores and buy in bulk etc etc.
Until I win lotto however, I will order a little at a time and make my small savings by buying through Craftbrewer, or sometimes, Grain & Grape.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/11/11)




----------



## mika (22/11/11)

At last, a post that makes sense


----------



## benno1973 (22/11/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> I basically buy 1 brews worth of ingredients at a time
> <snip>
> 
> </snip>
> Edit: I should probably say that *IF* I was independantly wealthy and *IF* I had no workday obligations, then yes, I would likely... buy in bulk etc etc.



Surely being light on cash and remote from a HB store would encourage you to buy in bulk? $50 for a brew sounds pricey to me. I just did a quick guesstimate of what I spent on brewing a double batch of IPA on the weekend, and it was around $30. I buy everything in bulk and the initial outlay saves money in the long run. Invest in a vacuum sealer and it pays for itself after the first bulk hop buy. Buy some test tubes and start up a yeast farm and it'll save even more. Not to mention the petrol and time that you save picking up ingredients.

Not that online stores don't have their place - I'm certainly not weighing into that argument - just wondering if it's more likely storage room that's preventing you from buying in bulk?


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/11/11)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Surely being light on cash and remote from a HB store would encourage you to buy in bulk? $50 for a brew sounds pricey to me. I just did a quick guesstimate of what I spent on brewing a double batch of IPA on the weekend, and it was around $30. I buy everything in bulk and the initial outlay saves money in the long run. Invest in a vacuum sealer and it pays for itself after the first bulk hop buy. Buy some test tubes and start up a yeast farm and it'll save even more. Not to mention the petrol and time that you save picking up ingredients.
> 
> Not that online stores don't have their place - I'm certainly not weighing into that argument - just wondering if it's more likely storage room that's preventing you from buying in bulk?



Yup. Tiny 3rd floor apartment with a tiny shed crammed with the shit that won't fit in the apartment.
Once I have the room, I will buy grain in bulk and have a fridge that I can store yeast cultures in.
Until then, as I am limited to buying one brew at a time, I will stay with Craftbrewer.

It remains to be said though, that going off the figures I provided, Absolute Homebrew is 27% dearer (no, I'm not going to an in depth price comparrison of every item on both websites), so if I spend $120 with them to get my order freight-free, the same order with Craftbrewer is only going to cost me around $94. As long as the freight is under $26 then it remains cheaper than buying locally.

Oh yeah, and I wasn't feeding the troll. I think Silo Teds question was a serious one and warranted a response in kind.

Also, with the problems that some retailers are having competing with online sellers, you would think that your web prices would accurately reflect what you would pay if you went into store, maybe even cheaper. For fucks sake, how am I supposed to know that in order to qualify for a %50 discount, I must visit the store on a wednesday, between 3 and 4pm, wearing only 80's bogan clothing, wink at the owner and say a secret phrase? If the item is really $29.99, put that price on your website instead of $34.99 and I will buy the fucker!


----------



## craigo (22/11/11)

what effect does putting the break from a biab into your fermenter and does a higher gravity than what you expected have any effect on your beer?


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/11/11)

craigo said:


> what effect does putting the break from a biab into your fermenter and does a higher gravity than what you expected have any effect on your beer?



Higher gravity than expected will result in lower hop utilisation and you will lose some bitterness. Break in the fermenter I think is one of those highly debated things, but in my experience, it has no notable negative effects.


----------



## craigo (22/11/11)

thanks i would have made a post but it wont let me for some reason


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/11/11)

Silo ted's question was certainly valid.

The subsequent vitriol wasn't.

There's just too much negativity and everytime it comes up, it gets fed, instead of sticking to the core issues.

Buy local, even if it's more expensive - yeah, why not. Buy online interstate if it's cheaper - it's up to you.

Either way, to each their own, there's no need to flame the hell out of someone for having a viewpoint different to yours, or a different perspective on these things, and there seems to be way too much of that, and not enough acceptance of other's viewpoints and sharing of help and ideas.

The other major issue is the amount of people that post drunk - understandable given it's a beer forum. But if the greater internet scumbag theory is true- then how much more so when people are posting with their normal inhibitions reduced by a large amount of alcohol consumption.

One only had to see the_new_darren's posts last night for proof of that.


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Silo ted's question was certainly valid.
> 
> The subsequent vitriol wasn't.
> 
> ...


I see.

:icon_offtopic: 
Sadly, I have had TND on block for a long time, so can't comment there.


----------



## sim (22/11/11)

Yep, some good points there Raja.

Just whilst its remotley on topic, heres my viewpoint: 
I dont and wont shop ever at coles, woolies, aldi, or IGA, except to buy bog paper, bakers yeast, burrito wraps. Only things that start with B. WOO internet forum!


----------



## XavierZ (22/11/11)

Mikedub said:


> So XavierZ, after all that, how did your Galaxy fest weekend turn out?



LOL... It was FREAKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/11/11)

XavierZ said:


> LOL... It was FREAKING AWESOME!!!



Sweet - I'm really liking galaxy, especially when partnered with Citra.

I'm planning when I can find the time, to do a light flavoured summer quaffer (think sundown lager x corona) with galaxy at 10m just for a hint of fruit.

Then a massive whopping big APA/AAA - massive, 1.060 or above for OG, lots of hops (likely Galaxy will have a say there) and stuff trying to find a low ABV% version of my house APA.

That way everyone will be sorted.

Goomba


----------



## staggalee (24/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Silo ted's question was certainly valid.
> 
> The subsequent vitriol wasn't.
> 
> ...



LOL
You`d have more chance of stuffing melted butter up a live porkupine`s arse with a red hot needle than stopping shit fights here. :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/11/11)

staggalee said:


> LOL
> You`d have more chance of stuffing melted butter up a porkupine`s arse with a red hot needle than stopping shit fights here. :lol:



Simple solution - kill the porcupine.

Which gives me an idea..... :lol:


----------



## staggalee (24/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Simple solution - kill the porcupine.
> 
> Which gives me an idea..... :lol:



if you`re thinking about the melted butter and red hot needle on a forum member, well.......


----------

